# Need help removing chuck from a Dewalt



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Getting ready to rig up the Clam Adaptor plate with a new Dewalt DCD995M2 cordless hammer drill. I've removed the chuck screw but still cannot get the chuck off. I've put the Allen wrench in the chuck and have whacked it numerous times. I just can't get it to break free. Any suggestions? I have been going counter clockwise to remove the chuck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think you go clockwise w that. Check out clams video

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been eyeballing them clam plates. What auger are you using? Let us know how it works for you to.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

The auger will be a 6" Lazer. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Meat-Man said:


> Getting ready to rig up the Clam Adaptor plate with a new Dewalt DCD995M2 cordless hammer drill. I've removed the chuck screw but still cannot get the chuck off. I've put the Allen wrench in the chuck and have whacked it numerous times. I just can't get it to break free. Any suggestions? I have been going counter clockwise to remove the chuck. Thanks in advance.



Try it both ways. Chuck up a good sized Allen wrench, lock the wrench in a vise, select nearly to the max on your "impact" scale, select the "Lowest Speed", hold the drill with two hands(be ready for some strong twisting of the drill), and try it clockwise-then ccw. Mine came off fast once I got the right drill direction on a strong Porter Cable 20 vt drill. Let the "impact" function work for you. They will ALL come off with the right direction! You will need (longer) Allen wrenches than normal to tighten the drill's locking screw into the Clam auger power head adaptor piece.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Just dropped the drill off to a Dewalt Service Center. They had the same issue, couldn't remove the chuck. After tearing it apart they found some issues unrelated to the chuck removal. After a long conversation with the Tech it sounds like I happened to buy a lemon 

Hopefully Dewalt takes care of this issue as I bought it just over 30 days ago.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Dewalt is a reputable company, I am sure that they should take care of it. I would think where you purchased it should too. Good luck.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Well I'm on drill #2 and Chuck #3. Lowes told me "try another drill" and replaced it with a new one. Came home tonight with the same issue - chuck won't come off!

I give up.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Meat-Man said:


> Well I'm on drill #2 and Chuck #3. Lowes told me "try another drill" and replaced it with a new one. Came home tonight with the same issue - chuck won't come off!
> 
> I give up.



Take it back -tell them to take it off! If they can't, get your money back(and if you're somewhere in the vicinity of Hartville Hardware), get one there and ask them to remove the chuck!


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Got my $ back today. Next step = Milwaukee Fuel.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive heard Milwaukee fuel is the preferred drill for that drilling method. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

